# Gator Getter Kit



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 1, 2012)

I drew a Gator tag for Zone 7 this year along with my brother.  Anyone suggest a certain bow set-up?  Muzzy Gator Getter for example?   Thanks!


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 1, 2012)

Better check WRD's website before making any plans.


----------



## Michael (Aug 1, 2012)

I highly recommend the Gator-Aider.  http://www.trackerjacksinc.com/


----------



## arrow2 (Aug 1, 2012)

We use the AMS reels with the large bottles, 600lb gator cord and gator getter bolts on our crossbows and have great success with that set up.


----------



## mdhall (Aug 1, 2012)

You don't necessarily need a reel for it to work. Sometimes it causes more hassle than anything. Especially reloading one. You can take the line and spool it in a bucket. If you are shooting from the same spot on the front of the boat each time, it won't matter much. The Gator Getter arrows and broadheads really work. Make sure you tie the line in the knot they suggest, because I learned the hard way, some knots will snap it when they get a lot of pressure on it. Mark Land from MUZZY frequents the forum and can help you out if you have questions as well.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Same here.*



arrow2 said:


> We use the AMS reels with the large bottles, 600lb gator cord and gator getter bolts on our crossbows and have great success with that set up.



    Same here, have taken 50 gator's with that same set up.
 I us 200# , 400#, 600#  cord depending on the gator's 
  size.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 2, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Same here, have taken 50 gator's with that same set up.
> I us 200# , 400#, 600#  cord depending on the gator's
> size.



Same here on that set-up.


----------



## dwal51 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Gator aider*

I have used the ams for several years and had success but also had several different problems, using 600 string it would eventually knot up in bottle and either snatch retriever apart or snap line on crossbow and there goes th arrow-- I went to the gator aider this year , can't give evalluation yet but on target it is dead on and doesn't tangle at all-20 yds with xbow and 10 yds with compound.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Aug 2, 2012)

If you dont want to use the AMS reel DONT use a bucket buy a cheep hand spool reel. It is much safer...... had a guy in Perry 4 years ago said all his budies did it that way refused to listen......next year got to see the scar the Gator Getter point left in his shin 
Because it got hung on the bucket.  Just saying dont be stupid spend the $20 it will be cheaper than your deductible.......  But the AMS Reel makes reloads very fast if you practise it.


----------



## dwal51 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Reptile Rangler*

I drew a tag in area 8- area 7 is close by- I am retired and have all the equipment you need would love to help you , I have 2 other friends that have tags in 8 also-- drop a message if interested  dwal51@hotmail.com


----------



## markland (Aug 3, 2012)

Gator getter kit works great and was developed with the assistance of nuisance trappers and guides in FL that use this stuff professionaly and will get the job done on big alligators.
We have taken alot of alligators with the kit and highly recommend it especially if you are planning on shooting alligators 9ft or better.  Check out our website at muzzy.com under Support and Technical Support and there are some instructions and pics to shot you have the setup works.  Good luck and don't scrimp on your equipment for this special opportunity.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2012)

markland said:


> Gator getter kit works great and was developed with the assistance of nuisance trappers and guides in FL that use this stuff professionaly and will get the job done on big alligators.
> We have taken alot of alligators with the kit and highly recommend it especially if you are planning on shooting alligators 9ft or better.  Check out our website at muzzy.com under Support and Technical Support and there are some instructions and pics to shot you have the setup works.  Good luck and don't scrimp on your equipment for this special opportunity.



sent you a pm.


----------



## oldugahat (Aug 21, 2012)

sowega hunter said:


> Better check WRD's website before making any plans.



What do you mean? Is there a legal issue with bowfishing equipment like the gator getter kit?


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 21, 2012)

oldugahat said:


> What do you mean? Is there a legal issue with bowfishing equipment like the gator getter kit?



I believe he was referring to the confusion with the first draw.


----------



## markland (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah that was referring to the original draw and complications with their system so they had to redo the initial draw.
There are no problems with the Gator Getter Kit and it has been DNR approved.  I actually assisted the DNR when they were establishing the gator hunt season and discussed the equipment and what was required to harvest alligators properly.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the tips!!  

what kind of hand spool reel are you referring to?  I'm trying to picture this set up.  






Buckaholic2000 said:


> If you dont want to use the AMS reel DONT use a bucket buy a cheep hand spool reel. It is much safer...... had a guy in Perry 4 years ago said all his budies did it that way refused to listen......next year got to see the scar the Gator Getter point left in his shin
> Because it got hung on the bucket.  Just saying dont be stupid spend the $20 it will be cheaper than your deductible.......  But the AMS Reel makes reloads very fast if you practise it.


----------



## markland (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a few examples of some reels that are currently available.  There use to be some aluminum shoot thru models that were used but I was not able to find any good pics of those, but you get the idea!


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 28, 2012)

I use the AMS reel with no issues so far. Have practiced a good bit with it with no problems.


----------

